
George Orwell: What Is Fascism? (1944) - eddd
http://www.orwell.ru/library/articles/As_I_Please/english/efasc
======
dwe3000
Thanks for the link!

Wikipedia says in brief "radical authoritarian nationalism." [1] I think I
remember hearing in high school that it was, by example, anyone that believe
"Love it or Leave it" in regard to a country, but I think now that may be
jingoism - related, but not necessarily the same.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism)

